# Hello! Looking for some advice on buying Grinders



## northernlight (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello!

I have only just found out about this forum due to digging around quite a lot online over the last few nights in search of coffee grinders. The forum looks like a really good place - it is nice to have found it!

I was wondering if anyone might be able to advise me about grinders? I am looking to buy 2 of them - one for me, and another for friends.

The one for friends is currently my priority, as a little present for them. They had a grinder (can't remember what make it was), but it recently broke down, and as yet, they don't have a replacement.

Judging by the grinders that I have read about on this forum, I suspect that my requirements will be quite basic! I am thinking of a Burr grinder, that is easy to use, reliable, not too bulky/ heavy and ideally not too noisy either.

The price range is quite low - anything up to, say, £150 - but would happily consider more if the above requirements would be much better met. I don't think expresso-quality is a high priority (they don't have a coffee machine). They do however have a French Press.

Can anyone recommend anything within that price range that could fit the bill? Many of the ones that I have looked at so far have people talking about them breaking, and it has been a frustrating experience trying to find something suitable. Of the many that I have looked at so far, I have considered the Baratza Encore, The Breville Smart Grinder, Bodum Bistro, Kitchenaid Pro.

My friends live in the USA, to ideally I am looking to order it in the USA to be delivered to them. That may complicate things, I don't know - I guess some machines will be available in the UK and not in the USA - and vice versa.

Any advice would be gratefully received!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Of those you have mentioned I would suggest the Baratza Encore, don't know if the Baratza Maestro is in your price range after the $-£ conversion maybe?


----------



## northernlight (Dec 18, 2013)

Ah, thanks for that! The Encore did seem to be a decent bet - but I saw a video of it and it seemed quite noisy - plus some reviews were variable. I am wary of the trip advisor approach where one bad review isn't necessarily a bad thing - but are there any similar-ish machines that you might be able to recommend that could be better for what I have in mind?

I hadn't read about the Baratza Maestro - will check it out


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well to be honest any grinder within budget isn't going to be particularly quiet, as you will appreciate there are trade offs in this price range and noise or nicely styled over substance are 2 of the big compromises, look at the noise thing this way, it's not on for that long at a time is it.


----------

